# Форум для размышляющих > Творчество >  Просто стих

## Agains

Сижу один слегка простужен
И кружат тени по стене
Я знаю я комуто нужен
Наверно той што очень нужна мне
И может ты не спишь ночями
Также как я сейчас не сплю
Сколько осталось за плечами
Я всеравно тебя ищу
Тебя незнаю я наверное
А может быть меня не знаешь ты
Надеюсь я всетки тебя встречу
А может встретишь меня ты
Я обмниму тебя котёнок
Родная,милая,моя
А я весь твой ты это знаешь
И я всегда любил тебя

----------

